# Super duper WOO HOO



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

found some tadpoles (E. tricolor) today - managed to video them - There is at least 3, maybe 4. These are my first.

http://web.mac.com/summitwynds/iWeb/sites/tadpoles.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice website! Great video!!! That must be soo cool to look into your pool and see tadpole!! What kind of container is that?


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

That is SO COOL! Congrats! Keep the videos up; that was great!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Very nice video indeed! Thanks for possting.

You might try sinking those fish flakes (fingers or spray bottle), your tads will thank you.

Cheers!


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks! I think its just a ziploc container. I put it in about a month ago. It was a 'real' pool but the tank leaks so I had to shut the water feature off. I guess I may try to silicone the back of it where the joints are if I can get behind it enough. Otherwise the plastic container will have to work. I had just put the flakes in and they sank shortly after I video taped. I definitely will get some more footage and keep up with their growth. BTW, the parents came from Sports Doc here on this forum.


----------



## mattmcf (Sep 24, 2006)

very cool video! congrats.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Sweet video! The tads are great. I like the pull back throught the tank, it almost looks like you are walking through the jungle itself. Super nice viv to.


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

Check out the link above again, I added a photo I just took. I saw several smaller tads in the pond today, then a little later saw dad (one of the males, I know there are at least 2) jumping out of the pond with babies on his back. Im not sure if he is putting them in, then taking them out as I dont see the little ones in the pond now.


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

Got a shot of dad taking some to the water. I video taped for over a half hour and edited it down to about 4 minutes. Quicktime required.

http://www.summitwynds.com/frogs/tadpoles2.mov


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

youve dont a great job with that viv.

S


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you. I just wish it didnt leak. I stopped the water feature (waterfall in the left corner down into the pond with a ZooMed 501. And drained it to the bulkhead. I then put a plastic container in the pond. Im hoping to get some silicone on the outside seams at some point so that I can get the water feature going again. It looked and ran so well. At least they like their ziploc pond.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha!! Nice music. Where did you get it?
Great video, If I were teaching herpetology I'de ask permission to use it as teaching aid. But I don't teach herpetology......yet.


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

iTunes - well worth the 99 cents - a band name Crazy Frog does it. Im hoping National Geographic calls me and offers me big bucks for it. Then my husband wouldnt think this hobby of mind is so crazy.


----------

